# Pictures of shapes you've clipped into your horse! (stars etc.)



## MoggyMouse (23 September 2010)

I'm going to be clipping Moggy soon, and wanted some inspiration for unusual shapes/patterns to clip in. I had a heart last year, I want something a little bit different! 

Pictures please


----------



## xRobyn (23 September 2010)

My friend (whose horse is called Murphy (moopony)) has had a cow stencil designed and clipped onto him


----------



## barbaraNcolin (23 September 2010)

Both probably seen before by some...

The first year I decided to be adventurous (his show name)






And being a little less adventurous for the past two years (but much quicker and easier )


----------



## Django Pony (23 September 2010)

Not my pic, found it on Google...... Poor horse!!


----------



## cobface (23 September 2010)

barbaraNcolin said:



			Both probably seen before by some...

The first year I decided to be adventurous (his show name)






And being a little less adventurous for the past two years (but much quicker and easier )





Click to expand...

How do you do this so neat? is it stencils


----------



## nelle48 (23 September 2010)

At my old riding school there was a little pony called Applejack, and on one side someone clipped apple and on the other side Jack. It wasn't neat and it was on his side on both sides, not his bum. My friend did a heart on her gelding last year which was nice though


----------



## doratheexplorer (23 September 2010)

I'm planning on making a stencil of H4H (help for heroes) as my brother is in the Army, for Bens bottom.

Barbara and Collin did you make those stencils yourself and what clippers did you use??


----------



## welshyrider (23 September 2010)

Ive got one of those, a superman one! I dont have a pic at the mo tho im afraid. Theyre great! from www.clippersharp.com
under clipping stencils.


----------



## MoggyMouse (23 September 2010)

Wow, they're all really adventurous! I don't know if I'd be brave enough to do something like that, I'd probably do it wrong 

Where did you get the stencils from?

I really like the idea of getting H4H as well: really meaningful


----------



## MoggyMouse (23 September 2010)

Or alternatively I could go for an all-over Hawaiian scene  oh that poor pony.


----------



## Ashf (23 September 2010)

MoggyMouse said:



			Wow, they're all really adventurous! I don't know if I'd be brave enough to do something like that, I'd probably do it wrong 

Where did you get the stencils from?

I really like the idea of getting H4H as well: really meaningful 

Click to expand...

They came from me


----------



## 3Beasties (23 September 2010)

Charlie had Stars last year







and Millie had an L Plate as she was new to hunting (shown below in my siggy!)


----------



## Enfys (24 September 2010)

Mine had the Countryside Alliance logo on one quarter and a Welsh dragon on the other.

Now, I suppose I'd have to incorporate a maple leaf - if I clipped at all.


----------



## MoggyMouse (24 September 2010)

Ashf said:



			They came from me 

Click to expand...

I'm going to have a nose  

I might clip EVERYTHING onto him


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (24 September 2010)

The Felix bums on Ash's Stencilbum site are my cobs  plus my avatar on here <<


----------



## bumblebee_ (24 September 2010)

hope this works!!! This was my very first attemp at clipping a shape and i had no stencils just a picture to copy it from!!!!  sorry didnt have a good camera on my phone at the time!!!  lol


----------



## ester (24 September 2010)

santa145 freestyled these last year 













frank's hair was a bit long though! people either loved or hated!


----------



## Django Pony (24 September 2010)

How about this one.......


----------



## Tinkerbee (24 September 2010)

JustJasper said:



			How about this one.......

Click to expand...

I love this! Must have taken ages!


----------



## tinkandlily (24 September 2010)

JustJasper said:



			How about this one.......





Click to expand...


Good god, i wonder how long that took I bit to much for me.


----------



## tinkandlily (24 September 2010)

I like this one, i have seen a horse with a thistle on its bum, it was gorgeous, but i can't find it.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://equineink.wordpress.com/files/2009/11/dsc03158.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.equineproductsreview.com/%3Fq%3Dcontent/more-equine-body-art-clipping-and-quarter-marks&usg=__1XlWnrwjxuONw1yJvFhVrqIQc3A=&h=800&w=600&sz=143&hl=en&start=27&zoom=1&tbnid=KIw0EyvDsRqHRM:&tbnh=125&tbnw=94&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhorse%2Bclipping%2Bstencils%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-gb:IE-SearchBox%26biw%3D1076%26bih%3D422%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C733&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=116&vpy=68&dur=156&hovh=259&hovw=194&tx=102&ty=143&ei=z_qcTPamIcOQjAeIo4WhDQ&oei=hfqcTPudGoKsOLuC0ZAL&esq=21&page=3&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:27&biw=1076&bih=422


----------



## JenniferS (24 September 2010)

Ashf said:



			They came from me 

Click to expand...

Hi, do you have a thistle like this one? http://www.smartgrooming.co.uk/clipping-stencils.html
Thanks


----------



## JessandCharlie (24 September 2010)

These are amazing!!!
I feel inspired


----------



## Coffee_Bean (24 September 2010)

The one with all the stars was for demo purposes I think  www.stencilbum.co.uk I think.... I did a star a few years ago, made a stencil out of sticky back plastic.


----------



## Ashf (24 September 2010)

BorderlandBabyy said:



			Hi, do you have a thistle like this one? http://www.smartgrooming.co.uk/clipping-stencils.html
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

All of these clipping designs are mine as well. Smartgrooming is my distributor to the tack shops although I still supply direct 

What I have to consider is that the people clipping with my stencils may never have done anything like this before so I have to try and keep the designs as simple as possible.


----------



## Ashf (25 September 2010)

Coffee_Bean said:



			The one with all the stars was for demo purposes I think  www.stencilbum.co.uk I think.... I did a star a few years ago, made a stencil out of sticky back plastic.
		
Click to expand...

That is right, it was done as a demo as the stars had been done on the rump on one clip, and then they had been done on the neck on another and then my daughter got talked into the notion that they might go for broke and cover her on her 2nd clip from head to tail. That was the case one one side of the pony, but the other side never got quite finished and it all grew out in a matter of weeks. the pony (jessie) was happy enough to have it clipped as she likes the fuss, and even more so as she likes people and everyone made a huge fuss of her when she did a few competitions at the local shows whilst they were still visible.








The design she had clipped on following that was this one 









There are a few pictures in the gallery of various designs HERE as well.

My daughter (the one who clipped these designs) has also asked me to mention that she is doing regular clipping in the Cheltenham/Gloucester area (may travel within reason), and will also clip the stencils on request if anyone wants any done.


----------



## Beccahh (25 September 2010)

Maths clip  
hes had superman on for the past 2years and hes now reconised haha
and nicknamed supermath 
we even had a little boy at a show have his picture taken next to maths bum haha







A close up  







he was abit fluffy in the 2nd one so we clip him earlier now haha
tipicle welsh


----------



## Ashf (25 September 2010)

Beccahh said:



			Maths clip  
hes had superman on for the past 2years and hes now reconised haha
and nicknamed supermath 
we even had a little boy at a show have his picture taken next to maths bum haha


A close up  

he was abit fluffy in the 2nd one so we clip him earlier now haha
typical welsh
		
Click to expand...

I always advise this as we found out the hard way in the first year I made these clipping stencils. I asked a lady who owns a riding school if they had a pony which was being clipped soon which we could put a design on. The pony was knocking on and when she brought it out, she said, 'there you go, loads of hair for you to clip with' It took about 2 1/2 hours to put his name on him as he had chushings and was clipped all year round to keep it down. Hard lesson to learn and we always advise to either put the design on early, or to wait until the 2nd clip and do it then as there isn't quite so much hair to cut.

Nice to see the design on a horse though, I have had a few people say their horses are now known for a specific design come clipping time


----------



## Beccahh (25 September 2010)

Yeah haha we didnt realise math turned into a wooley mamoth at winter 
but last winters clip looked really good  
and he will be having it again this year 
=]


----------

